# Altberg Boots - Highly Recommended



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Just arrived today, good walking kit that will give years of service. They're waterproof, comfy and well made, by a British firm that gives great customer service. A variety of fittings are available and they'll even custom make for 'your plates of meat' if they're unique in some way. So if your'e looking for new walking boots/shoes and want to support companies like these, follow the link http://www.altberg.co.uk/Web/index.jsp.

and

http://www.altberg.co.uk/Web/boots/cairngorm-b.html

(sorry, but wasn't quite sure how to insert the image. I'll learn!)

I have no connection with Altberg, other than being a long term satisified user, with a pair of their shoes and motorcycle boots under my stairs. Looking forward to wearing them and the arrival, hopefully soon, of a new O & W MP2801 and RLT 37.

cheers

Johnny


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, a lot of the guys at work use Altbergs. I must say though, by far & away the best boots I've ever used (both Army & police) are Lowa. I have 2 pairs, the combat boot and the seeker GTX. I use the seeker for work, best pair of urban boots going. A lot of the PAras use them as they're so light & there is no breaking in, they feel like trainers.

The combat boot is also very good for climbing.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Johnny M said:


> Just arrived today, good walking kit that will give years of service. They're waterproof, comfy and well made, by a British firm that gives great customer service. A variety of fittings are available and they'll even custom make for 'your plates of meat' if they're unique in some way. So if your'e looking for new walking boots/shoes and want to support companies like these, follow the link http://www.altberg.co.uk/Web/index.jsp.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I second that recommendation I have had a pair of Altbergs for a few years. They are so far indestructable and well comfy. The company are also very helpful.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> Yep, a lot of the guys at work use Altbergs. I must say though, by far & away the best boots I've ever used (both Army & police) are Lowa. I have 2 pairs, the combat boot and the seeker GTX. I use the seeker for work, best pair of urban boots going. A lot of the PAras use them as they're so light & there is no breaking in, they feel like trainers.
> 
> The combat boot is also very good for climbing.


I've no experience of Lowa, other than hearing of their excellent reputation for durability, comfort and quality. Sounds a good choice. Of course, like all things, it's what suits the individual. Over the years I've used Danner (expensive but comfy) Meindl (great fit if you're wide, but not so sure about build quality these days) and Scarpa (good strong boot but getting the right fit can be a prob. and they weren't as durable as I'd hoped). Always interesting to hear others choice .

cheers

Johnny


----------

